# Supplying restaurants sizes



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I would try to get some idea of their volume that they go through. And go from their. And how far are the away from you. Like I sell bears to a restaurant that is right around the corner from me. Cheaper than I normal do. Plus I have breakfast their most Sunday.


----------



## PeterP (Feb 5, 2014)

Will the eatery use the honey for preparing meals or offer it as a sweetner for hot drinks? Or as a spread for toast?
A pail with a honey gate makes it easy to draw off honey for meal prep. It also makes it easy to refill smaller containers like squeeze bears for table use.

Regards Peter


----------



## beehapiary (Jan 13, 2017)

To clarify, yes it’s for meal prep. Don’t see a need for honey at the patrons table. I like the pail idea. Will that tend to crastilize quicker? This is a new ingredient for this restaurant, with several ideas not knowing where it will take them, they have three locations,


----------



## DerTiefster (Oct 27, 2016)

I would suggest that if your honey is specialty, raw/natural and they want to advertise as using it, then more power to them (and to you). If they expect the aromatic, flavorful raw honey taste I've come to expect from my (and others') backyard honey, they may be cooking the stuffing out of it and losing its special qualities. Just comments to be used as appropriate. Good luck with the endeavor.

As an example, one of my co-workers (a foodie of sorts) asked about getting some of my honey. I gave him a bear bottle. Weeks later, the day after he ran out of his supermarket honey, he stopped me and asked, "Is all beekeeper honey as good as yours? It's so much better than the supermarket stuff I can hardly believe it." Or very similar words with the same sentiment. If you have the opportunity to preserve and benefit from that flavor difference, that's a good thing.

Michael


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I would suggest one gallon pails. One of my repair customers uses a lot of honey in their honey sirracha wing sauce. Watched them make it one day from 1# jars. Painful to observe as there was a lot of waste.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

You didn't mention how much honey you produce or how you are selling it now. The question is this: do you really need to sell honey in large quantities because, yes, the price drops considerably as the amount increases. Just because they want your honey doesn't mean you have to sell it to them if that is not an advantage to you. Typically, the smaller the container, the greater the profit margin. In my area a 5 gallon bucket of honey will go for $3.00 per lb., or less if you buy several buckets. I sell my 1 lb. jars for $9.00. As a fairly small producer, I turn people away that want large quantities. But if you have the production to support it there is nothing wrong with selling in bulk to a restaurant. Just some things to think about.


----------

